# The Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 31-60



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thursday, June 25 | New York City, NY | 7:30 pm ET | ESPN*​
31. Sacramento Kings 
32. Washington Wizards 
33. Portland Trail Blazers 
34. Denver Nuggets 
35. Detroit Pistons 
36. Memphis Grizzlies 
37. San Antonio Spurs 
38. Portland Trail Blazers 
39. Detroit Pistons 
40. Charlotte Bobcats 
41. Milwaukee Bucks 
42. Los Angeles Lakers 
43. Miami Heat 
44. Detroit Pistons 
45. Minnesota Timberwolves 
46. Cleveland Cavaliers 
47. Minnesota Timberwolves 
48. Phoenix Suns 
49. Atlanta Hawks 
50. Utah Jazz 
51. San Antonio Spurs 
52. Indiana Pacers 
53. San Antonio Spurs 
54. Charlotte Bobcats 
55. Portland Trail Blazers 
56. Portland Trail Blazers 
57. Phoenix Suns 
58. Boston Celtics 
59. Los Angeles Lakers 
60. Miami Heat


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Patrick Mills is pick number 31.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

SAM YOUNG BETTER GET PLAY TIME WHEREVER HE GOES, dudes gonna be a stud.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

let's see how long this holds my attention


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, both Pitt stars and the guy Lute Olson said had the most potential of anyone he ever had at Arizona couldn't get guaranteed money.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Did Portland get this first pick?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*NBA Draft - 2nd Rnd Discussion*

Cmon Heat, lets get Young or Blair...trade if if you have to!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

guarantee Pitt's coach is upset -- tonight hurt his resume - he coulda added two more 'first round NBA Draft picks' to it


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Scottie Reynolds doesn't hit that shot in the Elite Eight, Blair and Young are probably first round picks.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

croco said:


> If Scottie Reynolds doesn't hit that shot in the Elite Eight, Blair and Young are probably first round picks.


You're probably right. They're going to go real early in the 2nd round though. If they don't, I just don't know anymore.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> You're probably right. They're going to go real early in the 2nd round though. If they don't, I just don't know anymore.


Both shouldn't last to 40.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Wanted Spurs to get Pendergraph.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

A final 4 appearance doesn't take back the damage done to Blair's knees over the years. I see what your saying, but I think the knee issue had a bigger impact than most thought.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like the Pendergraph pick. He's a good player. He is not very far off from Taj Gibson (I think he's better). He will play well with Hawes or Jason Thompson.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Blair will either go next to Washington (they need front court depth badly) or Portland right after. Just has to.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas moves down three spots and still gets the player they wanted according to Cuban, picked up three 2nd round choices in the process ... nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> A final 4 appearance doesn't take back the damage done to Blair's knees over the years. I see what your saying, but I think the knee issue had a bigger impact than most thought.


Overweight, undersized and knee injuries. Not a surprise he dropped like a stone.

Sergio Rodriguez and the 38th pick for the rights to Jeff Pendergraph


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Pendergraph is one my sleepers, or least underrated guys. He measured 6'10, a very lean 240, 7'1 wingspan an ran the sprint as fast as Gerald Henderson. He showed improvement every year and had a TS% around 70% last season. I like him a lot as a reserve post.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> guarantee Pitt's coach is upset -- tonight hurt his resume - he coulda added two more 'first round NBA Draft picks' to it


He's got a million second rounders on that resume.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington just keeps taking guards. What the hell? 

Arenas, Foye, James, Crittenton, Taylor, Stevenson, Young (all play the 1-2)


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

So many guards for Washington. Blair would've made so much sense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Washington just keeps taking guards. What the hell?
> 
> Arenas, Foye, James, Crittenton, Taylor, Stevenson, Young (all play the 1-2)


Second rounder won't make the team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Pendergraph is one my sleepers, or least underrated guys. He measured 6'10, a very lean 240, 7'1 wingspan an ran the sprint as fast as Gerald Henderson. He showed improvement every year and had a TS% around 70% last season. I like him a lot as a reserve post.


He is really efficient on the offensive end. He is going to be a solid NBA player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope the Heat get one of Calathes, Young, Blair or Mills.

I can handle Derrick Brown or Dajuan Summers also...but i bet we go with some Euro ill never see.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, Cunningham before Blair.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Spurs better get Young or Budinger so they can trade Mason for a bigman. Otherwise how about either of the DeJuans?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wonder if DET would pass on Blair.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Portland if they make the Hinrich for Blake/Outlaw deal would look like this:

G - Hinrich/Bayless
G - Roy/Fernandez
F - Batum/Webster/Cunningham
F - Aldridge/Pendergraph
C - Oden/Pryzbilla 

Not a bad team as they bring in two rookies ready to contribute and mature. I think the Hinrich deal is going to happen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I hope the Heat get one of *Calathes*, Young, Blair or Mills.
> 
> I can handle Derrick Brown or Dajuan Summers also...but i bet we go with some Euro ill never see.


Not that Calathes isn't a good player but he will stay in Greece for at least a year or two now that he doesn't have guaranteed NBA money.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> Wonder if DET would pass on Blair.


I think they would. They have Maxiell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Blair the next Chris Taft?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

<=== is ****ing pissed... 

how the **** does Penderass AND Cunningham get taken over Blair...wtf?!?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Portland if they make the Hinrich for Blake/Outlaw deal would look like this:
> 
> G - Hinrich/Bayless
> G - Roy/Fernandez
> ...


Thats a team that could potentially still play close to a decade together. It won't happen but for a team to be that young and that talented is pretty astounding.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Summers is great value at 35. Reminds me of Marvin Williams.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> <=== is ****ing pissed...
> 
> how the **** does Penderass AND Cunningham get taken over Blair...wtf?!?


Weight, and Knees. I don't agree with it either but when you look into the future there's more question marks around Blair then Cunningham or Pendergraph.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

something along the lines up "How do you trade the electrifying Vince Carter..." 

Someone in the crowd "Because he sucks!"

lmao


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Grizz surely will take Budinger.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Please please please DeJuan Blair here.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Grizzlies taking Blair.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Summers is great value at 35. Reminds me of Marvin Williams.


Talent wise I like him beter than Daye for the Pistons. His attitude needs to be left at the door though.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> <=== is ****ing pissed...
> 
> how the **** does Penderass AND Cunningham get taken over Blair...wtf?!?


Blair went to the Knicks, no?


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

**** YEAH DEJUAN BLAIR.

Couldn't have gone any better.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

intheegame said:


> Please please please DeJuan Blair here.


To the Spurs that is, please.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sam Young good pick for Memphis.

Thabeet, Carroll and Young. They really needed wing players behind Gay and Mayo who could score and play without the ball, which is great.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Back to back Pitt players. I like it for the Spurs. They needed the depth up front after the Jefferson trade.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome picks by Spurs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And of course the Spurs get Blair. LOL


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Kevin Pitsnoggle all over again with Budinger.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Sam Young good pick for Memphis.
> 
> Thabeet, Carroll and Young. They really needed wing players behind Gay and Mayo who could score and play without the ball, which is great.


Memphis is having a fantastic draft. Once Thabeet gets stronger and they mature as a group they are going to be good in the future.


Why did Denver take the PG from Spain Llull? They already have Billups, Carter, and now Lawson.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh my bad... I'm wrong. Blair is going to be a steal for Spurs. He complements Duncan's game very well.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

so whats this rumor about Rubio to Ny?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Blair can thrive (relatively) when he is surrounded by good players and focus on the things he does well. The Spurs must be happy about that development, Blair sure isn't.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, Jeff Teague had 5x as many bpg as Brockman this season.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hawes and Brockman reunited in purple! This guy's going to make the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There goes Brockman. I told zagsfan he would get picked, it just was to Sacramento. Brockman played next to Hawes in college and now he will do it in the pros. Backup 4 man he is going to be a great goon. I love this kid.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Memphis is having a fantastic draft. Once Thabeet gets stronger and they mature as a group they are going to be good in the future.
> 
> 
> Why did Denver take the PG from Spain Llull? They already have Billups, Carter, and now Lawson.


Denver is probably leaving the guy over in Europe, Llull.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Are the Wolves rolling out an all guard lineup next year?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Blair will be Pop's new Malik Rose?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chase Budinger really should have come out after his first year.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Where is Chase Budinger.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great trade by the Rockets. I like Jermaine Taylor and I was hoping he wouldn't get buried in Washington.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WOOHOO JERMAINE TAYLOR!!

who


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm really surprised Derrick Brown has lasted this long. I think the perception of him is as just a small PF, but I think his athleticism should definitely allow him to play the 3 in the league - the guy is 6'8, 225, with a 7'2 wingspan and freakish athleticism, which is almost ideal for a SF. About damn time for him...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Jermaine Taylor (born in Greenville, Texas) is an openly gay[1] American comedian, actor and television personality best known as a panelist on the 2006 revival of I've Got a Secret.

yeaa!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, that means Jermaine Taylor is going to be a solid rotiation player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Denver is probably leaving the guy over in Europe, Llull.


Meh, I guess that makes sense I tink they should have gone BPA though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Danny Green is my best available at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know a lot of people didn't like this draft, but I thought it was a draft full of role players and I am cool with that. I just wonder who is going to take Patrick Mills now and then I can stop worrying bout the draft.

There goes Jodie Meeks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> 10:25 Cleveland locks up the 2nd round with Christian Eyenga? This is an insane pick. Eyenga put his name into this draft hoping not to get picked period, and now he goes in the first round? Over DeJuan Blair and Sam Young? Wow. It looks like Eyenga’s plan to avoid the first round salary scale definitely backfired.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/


:|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mills, Budinger or Calathes...please Miami!


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Anyone know if Indiana's rumored to trading off Hansbrough?

Yeh, I didn't think so.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

> 09:32 PM: RUMOR: Knicks likely to get Ricky Rubio from Minnesota? Yahoo! reports that a deal is being discussed and one league GM said a deal “isn’t 100 percent,” but likely


???


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Mills, Budinger or Calathes...please Miami!


Or not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marcus Thornton to Heat.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

YEA SERGIO LLUL!! WOO!! today is the best day of my life!!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow, all the way to 44 for Chase.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, why not another point.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao at Minni taking another guard


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Danny Green has to be gone here soon.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm guessing the Wolves are going to be starting a 5 PG line-up next season lol.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Danny Green has to be gone here soon.


There you go. Off to Cleveland. For now.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Danny Green! I definitely like this pick for Cleveland. He can now add to their pre-game madness. No seriously, I think he has a great chance of being a solid rotation player for the LeBrons. Hope they keep him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just wanted to get up from my dinner to say that I love the Danny Green selection. Excellent pick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good pick for Cleveland. Is Taylor Griffin gonna get picked?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone posted this in here but Darko just got sent to NY for Richardson.




> The New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations Donnie Walsh announced Thursday night that center Darko Milicic has been acquired from the Memphis Grizzlies in exchange for guard/forward Quentin Richardson and cash considerations. “When building a team, it is invaluable to have a skilled big man such as Darko,” Walsh said. “He is the type of player with strong high-post play that will complement Eddy Curry’s low-post game. He will thrive in Coach D’Antoni’s system. “It is very tough to lose such a great veteran like Quentin who has meant so much to this team,” Walsh added. “We thank him for all of his efforts over the past four seasons.”


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60091/20090625/knicks_acquire_darko_from_memphis_for_richardson/


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Real GM is also reporting via Yahoo Sports that Rubio will likely stay in Europe one or two years rather than signing in Minni.



> Ricky Rubio's father gave an interview after the draft stating that his son is now likely to stay in Europe for one or two years, rather than signing in Minnesota.
> 
> Yahoo! reports that a trade between the Knicks and Wolves to send Rubio to New York is likely. But later reports suggest that the Wolves are so far stating that they'll retain their rights to the Spanish point guard.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, they know they picked Taylor, right.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Suns draft the crapper twin again.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I really thought the Suns should've gone for Patrick Mills there. Oh well.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Paul Harris is my BPA at this point. I think he can stick as defensive specialist SG.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Patrick Mills to SPurs?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think Heytvelt gets through SA's picks here; they like 6'11 3pt shooters.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Suns draft the crapper twin again.


Hahahahaha! Priceless. Look forward to another second round twinpick again next year.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Jack McClinton, hell yeah.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

11:35 PM: RUMOR: Detroit is trading the rights to Chase Budinger to the Houston Rockets for a future 2nd round pick and cash, sources tell Yahoo!.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

A.J. Price to the Indiana Pacers. This is when the trade announcements will start to come in. Hopefully.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hou and SA with some good picks. Min takes Calathes which is weird.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe MJ likes Paul Harris.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Heytvelt to Portland? They like shrooms there...


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Spurs take a French point guard? That never works out well.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, Mills might be better than Sergio right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

oh boy Portland gets Patty Mills.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mills to the Blazers at #55, wow.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, can't wait to see the PHX pick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who the hell is Eyenga?



> According to Brain Windhorst, Christian Eyenga had no idea Cleveland would select him in the first round.


I would love to be him right now though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Heat get Patrick Beverley.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Christmas get drafted please!!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This was an interesting draft. It definitely had some of the more memorable slides in recent memory. I think Heytvelt and Harris will secure spots on opening day rosters. Heytvelt is too skilled at 6'11, 260 not too. I think Harris will go the summer league, put up some ridiculous high-rebound, near-triple-double games, and get a good deal of attention.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I just kept thinking to myself how is Jerel Mcneal keep getting passed up


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I just kept thinking to myself how is Jerel Mcneal keep getting passed up


I thought Wes Matthews had a decent chance to go in the late 2nd also.


----------

